# Reo Mini Batteries



## Morne (7/8/14)

Hi all
I'm in urgent need to 18500 batteries for my Mini. Does anyone in the East Rand area sell them?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (7/8/14)

bud , postal address ?

can send them off to you , or swing past this weekend ?


----------



## devdev (7/8/14)

This thread belongs in the "Who has stock" subforum


----------

